# Shopping trip for kitty!



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

I went to PetSmart today! I got a nice little window perch/hideaway for Kitty, as well as a little ball toy for her, and of course, a jar of catnip. Proud kitty drug dealer here! xD
The catnip came with a little crinkly ball too, so she's a happy baby.

AH! SO MUCH GOOD STUFF!
Almost got a fountain for her, but I figured since I change her water three times a day, she didn't need a fountain.

Oh, and I met a little kitten a lady was carrying around in her purse! :O He was so cute!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Certainly was! I just had to run and put the catnip in the freezer. I didn't know it was supposed to be kept in a fridge/freezer for freshness, I thought the container was enough. She's on her little house/perch right now. I'll get a picture.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh how cute!! She's giving it her seal of approval!


----------



## Jordie (Aug 20, 2013)

she looks quite comfy. Cats can put themselves into many different positions that us humans can only wish that we could


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

She is S-P-O-I-L-E-D !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I did not know that about catnip!! No wonder my cats are ignoring it! I learn SO much here!


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> She is S-P-O-I-L-E-D !!!!!!!!!


She doesn't know what on earth you are talking about. She is the prettiest, most well behaved, smartest kitty in the world so clearly she deserves it all. 

 I'll let her keep thinking that.



Marcia said:


> I did not know that about catnip!! No wonder my cats are ignoring it! I learn SO much here!


Me neither! I was just looking to see if it was safe for kitty to eat xD Since I crushed a bit up and put it in front of her AND SHE ATE IT! D: I was worried lol. And while I was looking up if she could eat it (she can), I found it should be stored in a cool dark place. Lots of places said to keep it in the freezer to maximize freshness!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

The freezer bit really isn't going to do much if you have it in a cupboard and an air tight container. 

The catnip at the store is dried but if there is ANY moisture in it or accidentally added later, when you freeze it, it will degrade after the crystals form and thaw.

The dark place and an air tight container is all you need for fresh nip. 

Of course, if you want to keep it in your freezer, by all means. It definitely IS a dark place! lol

I don't know about you but around here the nip doesn't have much of a chance to get stale LOL


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, the freezer is about the safest place for it. Anywhere "dark" in my room, the cat can get to. xD She'd be knocking it all over. She's a smart kitty, she knows what it is.


----------

